# Backhoe bolted to 3pt upper



## borderline (Jun 18, 2015)

Just took delivery of a '14 Nortrac 25XT (Foton 254) with attached backhoe a few days ago.

Is there any reason I'd need to stay with bolting the backhoe to the 3 pt upper or should I be able to get away with pinning it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It all depends, does the bolt have a bushing to eliminate any movement? I'd think if you pinned it, it would have enough play to cause way more stress on your fastening point.
I don't have a backhoe attachment, so I can't really be of much help.


----------



## borderline (Jun 18, 2015)

That was my biggest concern too. If I'm reading things right, that bolt is probably torqued down @ around 500 ft/lbs. I don't yet have an impact wrench that can do that and can't remove it by hand with a short breaker bar.

Guess I'm getting a new wrench. - Thanks!


----------



## borderline (Jun 18, 2015)

Well this turned into a major fiasco quick.

1/2" impact doesn't even touch it. - Spent a week & a half dinking around.

Kinda surprised the only nut splitters for 27mm you can find in the US are hydraulic. The UK has 'em up to that but by the time you pay shipping.....

SO, now I'm calling in a local semi road service company to help bust it free.

I am not at all happy with Nortrac / Northern Tool about now...


----------

